# Printer question



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2008)

So Im taking this Linux course that I absolutely hate and one of the questions for my lab require me to do some research online to find the answer but I cant find it for anything. 

The course primarily focuses on Red Hat.

Heres the question:


> 2.  What command do you use to send a print job to the default printer and to a specific non-default printer? Research is required.



Help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## IggSter (Oct 18, 2008)

To print to default from command line:

lpr <filename> 


To print to specific printer:

lpr <filename> -Pprintername


also try lpr <tab><tab> for list of lpr commands


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2008)

Hopefully that will be what they are looking for!


----------

